# Tamron 18-200MM F/3.5-6.3 DI III VC for Canon EOS M Official



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jun 19, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/tamron18-200mm-f3-5-6-3-di-iii-vc-for-canon-eos-m-official/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/06/tamron18-200mm-f3-5-6-3-di-iii-vc-for-canon-eos-m-official/">Tweet</a></div>
<span style="color: #222222;">June 19, 2014, Commack, New York- Tamron USA, Inc. announced the price and delivery of the 18-200mm F/3.5-6.3 Di III[2] VC for Canon mount (Model B011). This lightweight, compact high-power zoom lens, originally released for Sony mount in 2011, is designed for mirrorless interchangeable-lens cameras with APS-C sized sensors and sports a stylish design and is available in two color options. It will be available in the U.S. starting June 26, 2014 at $499.</span><br style="color: #222222;" /><span style="color: #222222;"> </span><br style="color: #222222;" /><b style="color: #222222;">Product Highlights</b></p>
<ul>
<li>This high-power, 18-200mm, lightweight and compact zoom lens weighing 16.2 ounces with a 62mm filter is designed for mirrorless interchangeable-lens cameras. Equipped with Tamron’s acclaimed VC (Vibration Compensation), the lens enables easy handheld shooting from 18mm wide angle to 200mm full telephoto.</li>
<li>Employing two (Low Dispersion) elements, three Molded-Glass Aspherical elements, one XR (high refractive index) element, and one Hybrid Aspherical element, the lens delivers astounding image quality by reducing aberrations to a bare minimum.</li>
<li>The lens boasts a striking appearance worthy of mirrorless interchangeable-lens camera designs. The metallic lens barrel exterior is available in two colors: black and silver.</li>
<li>The lens also has a stepping motor adopted for the AF drive, a construction that accommodates Contrast-detection AF and shooting video. This feature also supports Direct Manual Focus (DMF) function, which allows the user to make fine manual adjustments after initially focusing by AF.</li>
</ul>
<p><strong style="color: #222222;"><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1060227-REG/tamron_afb011em_700_18_200mm_f_3_5_6_3_di_iii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder the Tamron 18-200 f/3.5-5.6 VC at B&H Photo $499</a></strong></p>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><b>Specifications</b></p>
<table class="ComparisonTable" style="color: #222222;">
<tbody>
<tr>
<td><b>Model</b></td>
<td>B011</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Max Format size</b></td>
<td>APS-C (EF-M)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Focal length</b></td>
<td>18–200 mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Image stabilisation</b></td>
<td>Yes (4 stops claimed)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Lens mount</b></td>
<td>Canon EF-M, Sony E (NEX)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Maximum aperture</b></td>
<td>F/3.5 – F/6.3</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Minimum aperture</b></td>
<td>F/22.0 – F/40.0</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Aperture ring</b></td>
<td>No</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Number of diaphragm blades</b></td>
<td>7</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Elements / Groups</b></td>
<td>17 / 13</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Minimum focus</b></td>
<td>0.50 m (19.69″)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Maximum magnification</b></td>
<td>0.27×</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Autofocus</b></td>
<td>Yes</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Motor type</b></td>
<td>Stepper motor</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Full time manual</b></td>
<td>Yes</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Focus method</b></td>
<td>Internal</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Distance scale</b></td>
<td>No</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>DoF scale</b></td>
<td>No</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Weight</b></td>
<td>460 g (1.01 lb)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Diameter</b></td>
<td>68 mm (2.68″)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Length</b></td>
<td>97 mm (3.82″)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Materials</b></td>
<td>Metal barrel, metal mount</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Colour</b></td>
<td>Black, Silver</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Zoom method</b></td>
<td>Rotary (extending)</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Zoom lock</b></td>
<td>Yes</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Filter thread</b></td>
<td>62 mm</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Hood supplied</b></td>
<td>Yes</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Hood product code</b></td>
<td>flower shaped hood</td>
</tr>
<tr>
<td><b>Tripod collar</b></td>
<td>No</td>
</tr>
</tbody>
</table>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><strong><a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1060227-REG/tamron_afb011em_700_18_200mm_f_3_5_6_3_di_iii.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Preorder the Tamron 18-200 f/3.5-5.6 VC at B&H Photo $499</a></strong></p>
<p class="NewsPost" style="color: #222222;"><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## CANONisOK (Jun 19, 2014)

Metal mount! I'll be interested to see the reviews on this one.


----------



## Act444 (Jun 19, 2014)

This will be something to look into for my M. As long as the lens isn't too big, heavy or cumbersome, and has decent quality at least at the wide end of the range, it should be a good option...

And it's available stateside as well. Even better.


----------



## LookingThroughMyLens81 (Jun 19, 2014)

This is definitely a game-changer for the M system. Too bad Canon has nothing good on the camera side of the equation to offer us.


----------



## SpartanII (Jun 19, 2014)

Hopefully Sigma will now produce lenses for the M. I thought it was interesting with the timing of this release in that Canon released its telephoto zoom just 48 hours prior approx.

If the quality of the lens at least on par with the quality of the EF-M 18-55mm, I think many will be on board with Tamron's super zoom offering.


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 20, 2014)

SpartanII said:


> Hopefully Sigma will now produce lenses for the M. I thought it was interesting with the timing of this release in that Canon released its telephoto zoom just 48 hours prior approx.
> 
> If the quality of the lens at least on par with the quality of the EF-M 18-55mm, I think many will be on board with Tamron's super zoom offering.


Agreed. I think the M form factor is the perfect market for an all-in-wonder type of walk-around vacation lens and no different at the long end at F6.3 than the newly announced 55-200 EF-M. I just got my 22/f2 yesterday and am quite impressed with the IQ and size and the M is now almost a constant companion whereas my 5D3 was/is far more of a conscious decision to bring along.

I look forward to the reviews on this lens.


----------



## Nomad (Jun 20, 2014)

At 460 grams (1.01 lbs), it is 200 grams (0.44 lbs) heavier than the EF-M 55-200, but you get the 18-200mm range.

Will be interesting to see how the reviews stack up between the two.

p.s. I wonder if we'll see anything from Tamron at the other end of the range soon.


----------



## Jamesy (Jun 20, 2014)

Nomad said:


> At 460 grams (1.01 lbs), it is 200 grams (0.44 lbs) heavier than the EF-M 55-200, but you get the 18-200mm range.
> 
> Will be interesting to see how the reviews stack up between the two.
> 
> p.s. I wonder if we'll see anything from Tamron at the other end of the range soon.



For me, the convenience of one lens outweighs (forgive the pun) other aspects such as weight but it cannot be ignored. The allure of this smaller form factor is size and weight, although the Tamron comes in at 459g whereas the EF-S Canon is 595g.

I just noticed that B+H have the new Tamron listed at $499 on pre-order whereas the similar lens for Sony E-Mount is $739. The weight is the same at 459g and so is the filter size at 62mm. Anyone know why the Sony version is so much more? Marketshare in the segment perhaps?


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 21, 2014)

SpartanII said:


> Hopefully Sigma will now produce lenses for the M. I thought it was interesting with the timing of this release in that Canon released its telephoto zoom just 48 hours prior approx.
> 
> If the quality of the lens at least on par with the quality of the EF-M 18-55mm, I think many will be on board with Tamron's super zoom offering.



id be interested to see what a sigma 18-35 f1.8 in native EF-M mount would be like
the size difference between the rokinon EF-S 8mm and the EF-M 8mm is massive just as an example


----------



## SpartanII (Jun 23, 2014)

wickidwombat said:


> SpartanII said:
> 
> 
> > Hopefully Sigma will now produce lenses for the M. I thought it was interesting with the timing of this release in that Canon released its telephoto zoom just 48 hours prior approx.
> ...



That would be awesome. I do wonder though if this would make the M a not so portable camera with a 1.8 maximum aperture lens. On second thought, if the EF-M 22mm f/2.0 exists, it shouldn't be that difficult to produce a smaller, lighter 18-35mm f/1.8 sacrificing portability.


----------

